# Cetaphil for oily skin?



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 26, 2008)

Is cetaphil good for oily skin?My skin has turned oily lately (due to retinoid 's reaction)&gt;Before this, I was having dehydrated skin but oily inside (acne prone n sensitive) and cetaphil does a gud job.But now, im not sure if I can still use or switch to other cleanser?Im too sceptical to change cleansers as already having an outbreak problem now(due to retinoid).Cetaphil is still gud but I just feel it doesnt clean that much of my oil....What bt cetaphil for oily skin?has anyone used it before?


----------



## Kathy (Mar 28, 2008)

Are you using the one for oily skin? If not, get that. And if you're worried about how well it's cleaning, I'd try a toner after you cleanse. Like....Witch Hazel or Apple Cider Vinegar is supposed to be good for oily skin.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 28, 2008)

i second witch hazel.


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't like the Cetaphil gentle cleanser either. It was good for eye makeup but that's all it worked for. Maybe if you don't wear makeup it would help, but other wise, you are left with it still on your face.


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 30, 2008)

I like Purpose by Johnson &amp; Johnson, it's mild and leaves your skin moist without stripping away oils in your skin (drying your oils, which eventually caused breakouts)

Now I'm using Pure Luxe Calamine Bar and it's been awesome keeping my face less oily, I am at PMS period but I haven't seen any new zits came to surface....that's amazing in my case


----------

